

This guy turned his failure on 'Shark Tank' into $28m from Richard Branson - rmason
http://www.businessinsider.com/ring-from-shark-tank-to-richard-branson-2015-8

======
onion2k
Turning down an offer because it isn't right for your business is _in
absolutely no way whatsoever_ a 'failure', especially when turning it down
still gets you many thousands of dollars worth of media coverage.

